# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  Happy Birthday Shem Kellogg

## Mikeforpaul

Happy Birthday Shemdogg, missing your post and friendship daily.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So am I.

RIP

----------


## angelatc

AN activist's activist.  IF I can ever figure out how to make the FSP move work, he'll get a lot of the credit.

----------


## Aratus

I wondered why I felt impelled to return again, here.
Shemdogg, you are not forgotten, for I miss you...

----------


## Aratus

...

----------


## oyarde

RIP

----------


## William Tell



----------


## Anti Federalist

> AN activist's activist.  IF I can ever figure out how to make the FSP move work, he'll get a lot of the credit.


Been in NH over 15 years...always more than willing to answer any questions, from anyone, to speed the process along.

----------


## angelatc

> Been in NH over 15 years...always more than willing to answer any questions, from anyone, to speed the process along.


Aw thanks!  Mostly I just need to get the last kid through college and then maybe.  The impending grandchild though - dying to be near her.  But my son is a libertarian so he might be convinced to settle there too.

----------

